# [MKSTEMP] problème sur serveur dédié plus de boot (résolu)

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous, 

Problème sur ma dédibox ce matin, j'avais un uptime de plus de 200 jours sur celle ci.

Je faisais mes mises à jours régulièrement (sauf kernel) mais sans rebooté.

Ce matin je tente de rebooté et la plus de ping ... :'(

Je n'ai pas accès a l'écran de console donc je ne sais pas ou ca coince.

J'ai fait un démarrage sur le system rescue de la dedibox.

Réussi a chrooté mon système, j'ai tenté de faire les mises a jour via le chroot mais ca plante

Par exemple quand je tente d'update sed ou coreutils ce message bloque

```
checking for working mkstemp... 
```

ca reste la dessus indéfiniment ....

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ....

Merci d'avance @ tous

PS : j'ai tenté de reboot sur un kernel de secours que j'avais gardé au cas ou mais même symptome

----------

## chrissou

J'ai résolu partiellement mon problème qui venait du fait que je n'avais pas monté /proc !

Maintenant je peux faire les mises a jour mais toujours pas rebooté sur mon kernel je cherche ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Monté /boot au moment de faire la copie du nouveau kernel?  :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Monté /boot au moment de faire la copie du nouveau kernel? 

  ???

----------

## philius

un petit controle du fstab pour voir si rien ne manque

mais je pencherai plus pour un pb grub et partition de boot

est ce que grub est bien installé ?

est ce que la partition pour boot a bien le flag boot

un grub-install /dev/"ton disque dur"

voir le faire manuellement en rentrant dedans 

faire un fdisk /dev/"ton disque dur" et vérifier que la partition boot a le flag activé "boot"

----------

## chrissou

 *philius wrote:*   

> un petit controle du fstab pour voir si rien ne manque
> 
> mais je pencherai plus pour un pb grub et partition de boot
> 
> est ce que grub est bien installé ?
> ...

 

Je viens de vérifier le fstab pas de soucis tout est la.

J'ai aussi vérifier le bootflag et la surprise pas de bootflag sur mon HDD ! étrange comment a t il pu disparaitre ?

Bref je remet mon bootflag sur ma partoche de boot je relance toujours rien .... nada ....

----------

## philius

et le grub ??

et son menu ??

je connais pas trop dedibox ??

c'est un hébergement chez free de serveur ??

ne t'aurait t'on pas changer le serveur sans te le dire un jour ??

et au final un clonage mal cloner t'obligerai aujourd'hui à reprendre un peu tous ca pour que ca fonctionne ?

----------

## philius

cherche dans /var/log

un kernel panic ou autre ??

----------

## philius

grub qui n'est pas dans le secteur de boot du disque dur

qui ne trouve pas la partition active

qui ne trouve pas /boot

qui ne trouve pas son menu.lst

le menu est mal configuré, pointant sur une mauvaise partition pour /

le menu pointe sur un mauvais noyau

ne trouve pas initrd si tu l'utilises

----------

## chrissou

 *philius wrote:*   

> et le grub ??
> 
> et son menu ??
> 
> je connais pas trop dedibox ??
> ...

 

Oui tout a fait la dedibox est un serveur loué chez free.

Je ne pense pas qu'il ont cloné mon disque puisque avant de reboot j'avais un uptime de plus de 200 jours ...

Le menu.lst du grub est OK.

j'ai reinstallé le grub de manière manuel dans mon hdd qui m'a dit succeed .

Malheureusement je n'ai aucun log dans mon /var/log/.

D'ailleurs est il possible d'activer le log dès la sequence de boot ??

Merci

----------

## philius

à ma connaissance les logs démarre avec syslog

donc peut être pas juste au boot du kernel

mais au lancement du service syslog

dans le cas ou tu es sûr de ta configuration !!!!

un pb de compatibilité de grub et du hardware ?

la compilation de grub en mode le plus standard "32bits" et sans option particulière

car il n'aime pas d'être compiler avec des options exotiques il me semble ??

pas de custom-cflags ou de static

rajouter le chemin complet dans le menu.lst -> /boot/"noyau" et non /"noyau" ou "noyau"Last edited by philius on Mon Aug 24, 2009 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrissou

 *philius wrote:*   

> à ma connaissance les logs démarre avec syslog
> 
> donc peut être pas juste au boot du kernel
> 
> mais au lancement du service syslog
> ...

 

Auparavant ca fonctionnait bien donc je ne pense pas qu'une incompatibilité hardware soit en cause ....

Je pense a un problème de kernel du coup maintenant, je vais tenter un genkernel pour voir ce que ca donne

----------

## philius

oui bonne idée un genkernel --all il me semble ...

avoir toujours un noyau le plus complet de disponible

pour débugger de ce coté la ...

pour grub je parle surtout de sa compilation sans custom-flags etc...Last edited by philius on Mon Aug 24, 2009 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrissou

 *philius wrote:*   

> oui bonne idée un genkernel --all il me semble ...
> 
> avoir toujours un noyau le plus complet de disponible
> 
> pour débugger de ce coté la ...

 

tout a fait ! ca compil je te tiens au courant de l'avancé

----------

## chrissou

toujours pas de news car ca compil toujours !! 

C'est une vieille dédibox avec processeur VIA C7 il faut dire j'espère que ca va pas durer 3 jours quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrissou

après un genkernel toujours le même soucis pas de ping ...

je vais demandé un kvm a dedibox pour avoir le retour écran du boot de la machine sinon je pense que je ne m'en sortirais pas

----------

## chrissou

Vraiment étrange !

J'ai re chrooté le système et refait quelques mises a jours qui me semblaient inutiles, syslog, db, mysql.

j'ai ensuite remis l'ancien kernel en fonction dans mon grub et hop miracle ca remarche !

Aucune idée du pourquoi du comment mais bon ca fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *chrissou wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Monté /boot au moment de faire la copie du nouveau kernel?   ???

 

Si tu oublies de monter /boot avant de faire 

```
cp arch/ton architecture/boot/bzImage /boot/ton noyau
```

 ça risque pas de copier l'image de ton noyau dans /boot.

C'est un peu con comme erreur mais ça arrive.

----------

## chrissou

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*   Monté /boot au moment de faire la copie du nouveau kernel?   ??? 
> 
> Si tu oublies de monter /boot avant de faire 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  non c'est bon pour ca merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

